# AR Optic Decision...?



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I can't make up my mind... I was dead set on an EOTech 511 for my AR, now I'm not so sure. A buddy of mine has an Aimpoint M2 which I was able to use and like it...alot. I was also able to check out a Trijicon ACOG TA31F this weekend... and really like that one...a whole lot! Big price difference between the Aimpoint and Trijicon, about a 500.00 difference to be exact. With the Aimpoint being cheaper it's tempting to go that route.... But, Later on if I want to get an Aimpoint magnifying scope to put in front of the M2 I'll end up paying about the same as the Trijicon ACOG...

Thoughts, opinions...?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What do you want to do with it?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm getting a quote (hopefully) on my AR today. I just found this Aimpoint that I know I'm going to save up for to put on mine. http://www.aimpoint.com/o.o.i.s?id=47&prev_id=47&product_id=360

It's a bit overkill, but you can't beat that it has the mount built in and the thing will run 80,000 hours/8 years on one AA battery!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

2400 said:


> What do you want to do with it?


Well, pretty much close quarters.... and long range target shooting, 50 to 100 yards with the possibilty of 200 yards in the future. So, a pretty wide range of needs.

Todd, when are you getting your AR...?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've owned an Aimpoint, shot with several different EOTechs, and handled/sighted through several ACOGs. Here are my impressions of each.

AIMPOINT: I prefer the mounting options of a tube-type sight; forward/back, up/down, all easy and lots of choices for mounts. I like flip-up caps; they're always there (no getting lost), and because they're there, you'll use them (not a pain like other options). Standard dot size is a good compromise, can be used at most reasonable ranges (as for target shooting, I've shot steel plates/dingers at 300+ yards with mine; as long as you have a good zero and can see the target, you can hit it). Durability and battery life is outstanding. Field of view is more limited than some other types of sights, although this is not as bad and as critical as some folks would have you believe, IMO.

EOTech: Smaller dot is better for smaller targets, assuming you can SEE the target; vision is the limiting factor here. Smaller dot does NOT make it possible to shoot farther or with more accuracy if you cannot see the target under field conditions. Mounting options are more limited than with the tube-type sights, and some owners/operators have reported problems with the mounting screw loosening regularly during use. Has battery type options; handy if you want to match sight to what you already stock/carry. I don't like the stretch neoprene cover at all, and that's pretty much the only option for lens protection. Quick power-on options are nice, but if you have moved from a very light to very dark area since last power-on, you're gonna have to futz with it for a few moments to get it adjusted. The rotating on/off/brightness knob on the tube-type sights seem to be quicker in these circumstances, but perhaps I just haven't used the EOTech enough to be well-trained in how to best use it. Great battery life, but a few durability problems (electronics?) have been reported in field use (dot just "goes out", sometimes for good).

ACOG: Nice, but you're stuck with whatever magnification you get; if it's too much or not enough, tough. You can add a magnifier to the dot sights, above, and get a little more versatility out of them over the ACOG, if you don't mind the extra bolt-on "stuff" required. Because the ACOGs magnify, you cannot use iron sights through the sight's tube in an emergency; you'd have to dismount the sight to use your irons. Lots of reticle choices, and a few colors, too. Eye relief on all models I've seen varies from short to REALLY short, and the rearmost lens is so far to the rear (and relatively unshielded) it can pick up reflections from around/behind you, which is distracting under some circumstances. Super durable, no batteries, but I've yet to hear how a person goes about getting the Tritium replaced when it dims, and how much that will cost. Due to integral see-through carry handle mounts on some models, these might be the best choice for vintage ARs with old-style uppers. Spendy; bring the checkbook. Can be difficult to find the exact one you want.



js said:


> (snip)
> 
> Later on if I want to get an Aimpoint magnifying scope to put in front of the M2 I'll end up paying about the same as the Trijicon ACOG...
> 
> Thoughts, opinions...?


But you'll have a more versatile sight, usable at VERY close (spitting distance) range when bare, as well as way out yonder with the magnifier. And although the TOTAL money will be comparable, you can split the purchases up to make it less painful.

Have you considered the Leupold Prismatic dot sight?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks "DJ"... :smt023

I'm 90% sure about the Aimpoint. The CompM3 to be exact... with the ARMS #22M68 Mount w/ Cantilever.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> Todd, when are you getting your AR...?


I'm hoping to order it within a couple weeks. Then wait the 6+ weeks for it to come in. I'm selling some stuff that I don't use to fund the buy, so once that sells I'll put my order in. I'm going with the RRA Elite CAR A4. I'm hoping to have enough to have them add the quad rail and the graphite fore grip, but if not, I'll do it at a later date.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DJ is pretty well on the money. I like the Aimpoint for close-fast shooting, but beyond 200m, it gets a little dicy with the 4MOA dot. It completely covers a silhouette target at 300m. You can still make hits, it just requires more care, and they may not be as precise as you might like. The thing is like lightning under 100m, regardless of what various goofballs say about irons being faster than optics.

The ACOG is excellent for longer-range shooting, but handicaps you up close, just like any other magnifying optic. If I had a 20" HBAR and I wanted to shoot a lot at 150-400m, I'd be all over the ACOG. But on a 16" M4gery, I think the Aimpoint is all you need. The 5.56 out of a short barrel is pretty puny medicine over 200m, anyway. If you want to shoot that far, you now have a great excuse for buying a .308 AR, M1A, or FAL!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> DJ is pretty well on the money. I like the Aimpoint for close-fast shooting, but beyond 200m, it gets a little dicy with the 4MOA dot. It completely covers a silhouette target at 300m. You can still make hits, it just requires more care, and they may not be as precise as you might like. The thing is like lightning under 100m, regardless of what various goofballs say about irons being faster than optics.
> 
> The ACOG is excellent for longer-range shooting, but handicaps you up close, just like any other magnifying optic. If I had a 20" HBAR and I wanted to shoot a lot at 150-400m, I'd be all over the ACOG. But on a 16" M4gery, I think the Aimpoint is all you need. The 5.56 out of a short barrel is pretty puny medicine over 200m, anyway. If you want to shoot that far, you now have a great excuse for buying a .308 AR, M1A, or FAL!


Thanks Guys! The Aimpoint CompM3 is now offically the optic of choice. I'll let you know when I have it. 

Of course, now I've got the "I need a .308 AR10... now!" bug... :smt022


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It never ends JS. There is no releif for gun-I-tis. Go ahead and order your .308 at the same time. Good luck.


----------



## C4iGrant (Apr 24, 2007)

The EOTech and Aimpoint represent about the best options for CQB out to 200M. I personally prefer the EOTech, but you cannot go wrong with the Aimpoint.

My favorite ACOG is the TA33R-8 and the TA31-DOC. They are good a mid-range shooting, but kind of suck for CQB. 

Over the years, I have come to really like 1-4 variable powered optics (S&B, Nightforce, etc). They give you CQB & mid-range capability all in one package.



C4


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just ordered a new DPMS Panther and am looking for optics also. That Aimpoint Comp M3 looks great. What will that set me back ? $$


----------



## C4iGrant (Apr 24, 2007)

bill5074 said:


> I just ordered a new DPMS Panther and am looking for optics also. That Aimpoint Comp M3 looks great. What will that set me back ? $$


We have a wide range of package deals with Aimpoints here: http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=PKGS

C4


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bill5074 said:


> I just ordered a new DPMS Panther and am looking for optics also. That Aimpoint Comp M3 looks great. What will that set me back ? $$





C4iGrant said:


> We have a wide range of package deals with Aimpoints here: http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=PKGS
> 
> C4


Big +1 for G & R! Good customer service, good prices, and quick shipping. That's my on-line trifecta. :smt023

This is the set up I got a while back when I got my AR. http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=APM322M68SPR


----------

